# Used Snow Blower, Simplicity Sno Away 8



## DavidR

I'm looking for some advice or feedback on a used snow blower that I'm considering.

A local power equipment store has a Simplicity Sno Away 8, model 1691900. 24" width, Tecumseh 8 hp, electric start. According to the little bit of info I found online, I believe it was manufactured in 1991.

I'm a little hesitant to purchase a 20 year old machine, but it appears to be in very good condition. The engine starts easily and runs well, and the drive train seems to operate smoothly. There is a little rust and it's missing some paint around the auger and in the chute, but nothing unusual except that I'd expect it to be much worse on a machine this old. (My 5 year old Husqvarna is missing WAY more paint...) I was able to easily remove both wheels, and I removed the shear pins and the augers spun freely.

According to the shop, they changed the oil and made some adjustments per the service manual. I asked about the bearings, bushings, etc, and I was told that they went through the entire machine and it didn't need anything more.

Is there anything else I should check on this machine? Is $500 a fair price?

Thanks very much, I appreciate the help!


----------



## leon

*snow blower*

find out if parts are available for the snow blower first before you do anything


----------



## DavidR

Thanks for the reply. I downloaded both the owners and parts manuals, and did some searching online. Parts for this machine seem to be readily available.

We also have a local Simplicity dealership, which has a really good service reputation.


----------



## mayhem

I have the updated version of that snowblower, friend of mine gave it to me. Mine is an 8hp briggs motor, other than that its probably very similar. Works very well the little I used it last year. Walked right through some fairly heavy stuff and never bogged down or bond up. Get some shear pins and you're probably good to go.

$500 is an awful lot of money for that in my opinion thuugh...good blower or not, its still 20 years old. I see comparable snowblowers on Craigslist all the time for a couple hundred. See if he'll meet you a bit lower.


----------



## toby4492

I have to agree that the price sounds quite high for a 20 year old blower........























that just spits


----------



## DavidR

Thanks very much for the feedback. I have looked at several used blowers from Craigslist, and I'm not sure it's quite that easy to find a good used machine. (We get our share of snow here...lake effect...and the road crews use a lot of salt.) Anyway, I do think you're right about the price.

Any other feedback about the blower itself? I'm really unhappy with my current blower (Husqvarna 10530SBE), and I don't want to be disappointed again.


----------



## BlizzardBeater

I think $350 sounds pretty fair to me. Good machine though. Worth it at almost any price.


----------



## Rc2505

Brand new in 1991 those machines were only 699.00 if I recall correctly. I would say 300 to 350 tops. They are great machines though. I have one from 1993 and it still starts on the 1st pull, so I don't even bother with the electric start feature. I have used the crap out of it, and it still looks and runs as good as new.


----------



## DavidR

Thanks again for the input. I looked at a few more blowers, and I came back to this one. It's in such good condition compared to most of the others that I've seen. I got the dealer down a bit, not as much as I'd have liked, but I'm happy. I will definitely put it through it's paces this winter.


----------



## sbt1

Your Simplicity will only last you another 20 years or so ;-)

You did good. I have several Simplicity's and they are built like tanks. I would not be surprised if your machine was still running strong 20 or more years from now.

I have two large-frame Simplicity tractors that are both 30+ years old. I would not trade them for anything!


----------

